# Is it possible to..



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I've always REALLY wanted a show worthy fish, not a fish you canj ust pick up from Petco. My problem is that I can;t go to the shows where these gorgeous fish are being shown and are cheap as well.

Is there a way to get a fish, if you are interested in one, without going to the show?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquabid?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

+1
or you could buy one from a show breeder, if youre real keen you could start your own line from scratch with strict selection towards show standards


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I'm not necessarily looking to breed.

It's jsut that I've seen people say that they've gotten fish from these shows for, like, $15. I'd rather not use AQ because I'm not willing to spend $60 on one fish. I'd understand if I was breeding, but I'm not, so I don't want to make that high of an investment in a fish :/

I mean, if the only way to get a fish from the actual show is by going to it, then well, I guess I'll go there one day xD


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Really private local breeders are the only way to go. Aquabid would be the next best thing, but like you said the shipping costs (not to mention the risks of transport) are tremendous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know a bunch of breeders you could talk to about getting a show worthy betta.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Can go with show breeders.. join FB groups (I'm in a few with a lot of showers.. just msg me or DQ there or on BL for links/names).. AB or even places like MN Betta Shop and Beejays that sell show quality fish. I got a couple fish who would hold their own very well in shows from MN who get theirs from judges in the Thailand IBC chapters for a decent price and me not having to ship overseas.. avoid the middleman lol


----------

